# Thank you Pete



## shot in the foot

Well as you know Pete from Hoganscasting sent me a brass poacher last week, it was a bit of art with a fox on the front, well there was a other jiffy bag in saying not to be opened till xmas, so the wife grabbed it and rapped it up before i could have a little feel ha ha, 
well xmas day came and she made me leave it till last and thought it would be funny to rap it in boxes and about 10 sheets of rapping paper, well when i got thtough the paper i couldnt believe my eyes one of the nicest little slingshots i have ever seen, and it had a lurchers head on the handle, it look just like the little dog we had lost this year, while hunting, 
the slingshot was like the old milbro fitted with the square elastic, i couldny wait to try it so loaded with 20 marbles i shreded a coke can, i have to say it shoot brill and right on the target, its a nice small slingshot that will fit in any pocket, i am made up with it and cant wait to try it on the farm when the snow melts a bit, 
any of you collectors go and and get one they are a proper collectors slingshot and made of brass they look fantastic, thanks a lot Pete for making my christmas, jeff


----------



## Frodo

I like those little milbros a lot. Do you shoot it thumgsupported? I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## shot in the foot

Frodo said:


> I like those little milbros a lot. Do you shoot it thumgsupported? I'm sorry for your loss!


yes i shoot with the thumb, with it been a narrow forks the thumb rest balances the slingshot so you dont get fork hits, it is very snug in your hand, just been shooting it in the garden, but ive ran out of cans ha ha, jeff


----------



## Frodo

Yes i have an old milbro myself. I once put some heavy tubes on but i could'nt handle it too well.


----------



## harpersgrace

a beauty, that's for sure Pete does amazing work, took my PPII out yesterday and I hate to say it but I shoot better with it than my naturals...


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

shot in the foot said:


> Well as you know Pete from Hoganscasting sent me a brass poacher last week, it was a bit of art with a fox on the front, well there was a other jiffy bag in saying not to be opened till xmas, so the wife grabbed it and rapped it up before i could have a little feel ha ha,
> well xmas day came and she made me leave it till last and thought it would be funny to rap it in boxes and about 10 sheets of rapping paper, well when i got thtough the paper i couldnt believe my eyes one of the nicest little slingshots i have ever seen, and it had a lurchers head on the handle, it look just like the little dog we had lost this year, while hunting,
> the slingshot was like the old milbro fitted with the square elastic, i couldny wait to try it so loaded with 20 marbles i shreded a coke can, i have to say it shoot brill and right on the target, its a nice small slingshot that will fit in any pocket, i am made up with it and cant wait to try it on the farm when the snow melts a bit,
> any of you collectors go and and get one they are a proper collectors slingshot and made of brass they look fantastic, thanks a lot Pete for making my christmas, jeff


 Hi Jeff so glad you like the catapult what you think to the band set? this catapult come with 4 differnt heads fox/pheasent cock / hen /and the one you have
they sell real well at the game fairs/ horse shows ect thanks for your review
Pete


----------



## lucifer93

Thats a really good post Jeff, i love all the photos mate. Pete and the boys make some cracking slingshots that should last a lifetime.


----------



## shot in the foot

Yes i liked the elastic setup, it takes me back a good few years, i cant wait for a bit of snow to shift so i can try it out on the farm, the sqare elastic has come on a bit since i used to use it, and i can see how you can sell a few at the game fairs, the hunting lads will love them, its a proper collectors slingshot plus a good little slingshot for the game birds, i love it jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

shot in the foot said:


> Yes i liked the elastic setup, it takes me back a good few years, i cant wait for a bit of snow to shift so i can try it out on the farm, the sqare elastic has come on a bit since i used to use it, and i can see how you can sell a few at the game fairs, the hunting lads will love them, its a proper collectors slingshot plus a good little slingshot for the game birds, i love it jeff


The new 6mm sq type black elastic is not has hard to draw like the old milbro elastic? you know were it took you 6month of use till it even started to give a bit. now it stright out and 
off you go good hunting the thaw as just started today up here in sheffield ?not to sure for how long for fog and rain today
Pete


----------



## NoSugarRob

you gotta say this is a very handsome catty. when i look at it it makes me think, upper-class hunting set


----------



## shot in the foot

Hogancastings said:


> Yes i liked the elastic setup, it takes me back a good few years, i cant wait for a bit of snow to shift so i can try it out on the farm, the sqare elastic has come on a bit since i used to use it, and i can see how you can sell a few at the game fairs, the hunting lads will love them, its a proper collectors slingshot plus a good little slingshot for the game birds, i love it jeff


The new 6mm sq type black elastic is not has hard to draw like the old milbro elastic? you know were it took you 6month of use till it even started to give a bit. now it stright out and 
off you go good hunting the thaw as just started today up here in sheffield ?not to sure for how long for fog and rain today
Pete
[/quote]

Its raining now so the snow will melt, i like the snow but im fed up of it now, i pulled the bumper off my car pulling it out with the tractor, im out tomorrow, have to ive ran out of cans, jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

NoSugarRob said:


> you gotta say this is a very handsome catty. when i look at it it makes me think, upper-class hunting set


tallyho







ROB its a fine catty you got there old boy toodill pip


----------



## Martin

Nice one Jeff, I think I will have to order myself a little Milbro. I fancy giving the old
square elastic ago again, I used to love that stuff it seemed to last forever.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob

[


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

nice i like it


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

What a beauty.


----------



## shot in the foot

Been up the farm this morning with it, only got 2 crows and a magpie with it, but only had 5 shots so not bad, its a very easy slingshot to shoot, bang on target, i,m off out lamping tonight with the poacher tonight ha ha, trying and take some photos for the hunting part if my son come with me, I cant shoot keep a eye on my dog and take photos at the same time, i,m not a women, ha ha, jeff


----------



## FURGLE

i just love milbros







I will get a pocket poacher hopefully soon









atb guys

Ross


----------



## Nico

Thats a beauty Jeff

I became fond of milbros when I was a member at Jacksshed and became acquainted with some highly successful poachers from the UK who only use the squares and millies. The end result is I found an original milbro frame and my friend helped me out with a set of original squares and a pouch capable of handling stones.

A wonderful slingshot.. Here's mine


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi you know the old ones are still the best btw if you ever need new rubber and pouch i stock them just pm me 
all the best Pete


Nico said:


> Thats a beauty Jeff
> 
> I became fond of milbros when I was a member at Jacksshed and became acquainted with some highly successful poachers from the UK who only use the squares and millies. The end result is I found an original milbro frame and my friend helped me out with a set of original squares and a pouch capable of handling stones.
> 
> A wonderful slingshot.. Here's mine
> View attachment 6225


----------



## shot in the foot

Nico said:


> Thats a beauty Jeff
> 
> I became fond of milbros when I was a member at Jacksshed and became acquainted with some highly successful poachers from the UK who only use the squares and millies. The end result is I found an original milbro frame and my friend helped me out with a set of original squares and a pouch capable of handling stones.
> 
> A wonderful slingshot.. Here's mine
> View attachment 6225


If you ever have a chance to get one of Petes slingshot go for it, when i got the little one i thought it was small, but its like them small dogs of mine, small with a big heart, ive had loads of pigeons and crows with mine, and i find it nice to shoot, a proper little poacher and a collectors dream, i love mine, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace

I have three of Pete's love them all...hope to get a chillbro one of these days...


----------



## Nico

shot in the foot said:


> Thats a beauty Jeff
> 
> I became fond of milbros when I was a member at Jacksshed and became acquainted with some highly successful poachers from the UK who only use the squares and millies. The end result is I found an original milbro frame and my friend helped me out with a set of original squares and a pouch capable of handling stones.
> 
> A wonderful slingshot.. Here's mine
> View attachment 6225


If you ever have a chance to get one of Petes slingshot go for it, when i got the little one i thought it was small, but its like them small dogs of mine, small with a big heart, ive had loads of pigeons and crows with mine, and i find it nice to shoot, a proper little poacher and a collectors dream, i love mine, jeff
[/quote]

Hi Jeff,

I think I will invest in one when more money comes in and if this smaller catty is similar in size to the original milbro then I will shoot fine with it. I shoot my original milbro with finger support and never a fork hit and good sized stones like I normally hunt with. Those squares certainly continue to get the job done dont they?


----------



## Nico

Hogancastings said:


> Thats a beauty Jeff
> 
> I became fond of milbros when I was a member at Jacksshed and became acquainted with some highly successful poachers from the UK who only use the squares and millies. The end result is I found an original milbro frame and my friend helped me out with a set of original squares and a pouch capable of handling stones.
> 
> A wonderful slingshot.. Here's mine
> View attachment 6225


[/quote]

Hi Pete,

I will deffinately look you up in the very near future regarding elastics and perhaps an entire catty..

Nico


----------



## shot in the foot

Nico said:


> Thats a beauty Jeff
> 
> I became fond of milbros when I was a member at Jacksshed and became acquainted with some highly successful poachers from the UK who only use the squares and millies. The end result is I found an original milbro frame and my friend helped me out with a set of original squares and a pouch capable of handling stones.
> 
> A wonderful slingshot.. Here's mine
> View attachment 6225


[/quote]

Hi Pete,

I will deffinately look you up in the very near future regarding elastics and perhaps an entire catty..

Nico
[/quote]

Years ago you had to ware the square stuff in, thie seems a lot better, i used mine right away, ive took crows at 20 yards with it, jeff


----------



## FURGLE

I remember when these were like 3 quid each and now milbros are like 40 but still times have changed I suppose :/ any ways back to the point I don't think you can beat a classic milbro with square(DONK) elastic I've killed plenty with them









Atb guys

Ross


----------



## stelug

to me milbro is the master of all poachers. Pete has done a great job in maintaining it alive a
and I think some of his versione are still better than original. Definetely if You are good on Milbro You are a top shooter cause it gave no mercy for minimal errors


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

stelug said:


> to me milbro is the master of all poachers. Pete has done a great job in maintaining it alive a
> and I think some of his versione are still better than original. Definetely if You are good on Milbro You are a top shooter cause it gave no mercy for minimal errors


thankyou


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

This is an excellent thread, I don't have anything Hogans, but he has contributed a lot to the community and he has kept the classics alive and well. We all are indebted to you for that...

I would love to have one of Pete's beautiful Milbro copies, but unfortunately, with the dollar these days and money in general, that will not be happening any time soon. Yet I still will search for a Milbro at the best price possible...

As to those squares....Pete, I had no idea you sold them! That is fantastic, care to tell us of your prices?

Cheers - John


----------



## NoSugarRob

lots of good words spoken about Pete and in many different parts of the forum to. That says a lot.


----------

